# Hecht beisst Hard-Mono durch...!



## Haifisch_Nico (7. September 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ein aufregender Sonntag in Holland geht zu Ende.

Nach einem 15 minutigen Drill beisst Hecht (85-90 cm) Hard-Mono Vorfach kurz vor der Landung durch. Habe Ihn schon gesehen. Der Letzte Sprung vor den Füssen, danach Peng und das Vorfach war durch.

30 Minuten später...der nächste Hecht (kurz an der Oberfläche gesehen) auf einen getwitchten Wobbler auf ca. 1 Meter Tiefe geführt. Stahlvorfach zerissen. Wirbel von Stahlvorfach hat sich im Drill gelöst.

Innerhalb von einer Stunde 2 fette Hechte verloren!!!

Naja... Ich hoffe beim nächsten mal hält das Material!

Beste Grüße


----------



## Ulli3D (7. September 2008)

*AW: Hecht beisst Hard-Mono durch...!*

Hardmono hat beim Hechtangeln meiner Meinung nach auch nichts verloren!

Mach Deine Stahlvorfächer selber, dann weißt Du, was Du für Material hast und brauchst Dich nicht über verlorene Hechte ärgern


----------



## Franky D (7. September 2008)

*AW: Hecht beisst Hard-Mono durch...!*

Das Hardmono hechtzähnen nicht wirklich was entgegenzusetten hat ist schon ein alter hut bei den Stahlvorfächern sollte man schon auch auf qualität auchten hab die erfahrungemacht das billigere fäden deutlich häufiger nachgeben als die etwas teureren z.b von jackson


----------



## Franky D (7. September 2008)

*AW: Hecht beisst Hard-Mono durch...!*

ups da war einer schneller joa Ulii ist eigentlich nichts mehr hinzuzufügen


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (7. September 2008)

*AW: Hecht beisst Hard-Mono durch...!*



Franky D schrieb:


> Das Hardmono hechtzähnen nicht wirklich was entgegenzusetten hat ist schon ein alter hut bei den Stahlvorfächern sollte man schon auch auf qualität auchten hab die erfahrungemacht das billigere fäden deutlich häufiger nachgeben als die etwas teureren z.b von jackson


 

Habe mir sehr hochwärtige Stahlvorfächer gekauft Stück 4-5 €. Sollte vielleicht in Zukunft noch teurer einkaufen oder selbst machen.


----------



## Franky D (7. September 2008)

*AW: Hecht beisst Hard-Mono durch...!*



Haifisch_Nico schrieb:


> Habe mir sehr hochwärtige Stahlvorfächer gekauft Stück 4-5 €. Sollte vielleicht in Zukunft noch teurer einkaufen oder selbst machen.


 
naja nochteurer einkaufen brauchst du auchncht mach sie dir lieber selber dann weist du was du hast so mache ich es auch hierzu verwende ich Flexonit von Cebbra oder ebendie fertigen vorfächer von Cebbra da kosten 3stk so um die 5€ und die taugen auch wirklich was


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (7. September 2008)

*AW: Hecht beisst Hard-Mono durch...!*



Franky D schrieb:


> naja nochteurer einkaufen brauchst du auchncht mach sie dir lieber selber dann weist du was du hast so mache ich es auch hierzu verwende ich Flexonit von Cebbra oder ebendie fertigen vorfächer von Cebbra da kosten 3stk so um die 5€ und die taugen auch wirklich was


 

Was hältst du von Jackson STL Fluoro Carbon Vorfächern?

Sind die gut für Hecht?


----------



## aal60 (7. September 2008)

*AW: Hecht beisst Hard-Mono durch...!*

Gebe meinen Vorschreibern auch recht: Fertige deine Stahlvorfächer selbst an.  -- Und Du weißt was Du hast!

Bei den heutigen dünnen Materialen, gibt es doch gar keine Probleme in der Präsentierung. Also beim Raubfischangeln, wenn die Chance besteht, daß Hechte im Gewässer sind, immer Stahl!

Ich binde auch meine anderen Vorfächer selbst.


----------



## Franky D (7. September 2008)

*AW: Hecht beisst Hard-Mono durch...!*



Haifisch_Nico schrieb:


> Was hältst du von Jackson STL Fluoro Carbon Vorfächern?
> 
> Sind die gut für Hecht?


 
davin halte ich nichts wie martin schon gesagt hat Hardmono und Floucarbon hat beim Hechtangeln nichts zu suchen scha dir mal die vorfacher von Cebbra an
http://www.angelsport-schirmer.info...32653&osCsid=56895506f6a17c033997b78aa1bfeccb

den draht kriegst du dort auch als rohwarezum selbertüdeln


----------



## Zanderlui (7. September 2008)

*AW: Hecht beisst Hard-Mono durch...!*

genau hm und fc ist nix für hecht!!!ist ja quasi ne mono die extrem abriebfest ist mehr nicht und das reicht aber nicht für hecht.
und außerdem würd ja immer gesagt fc und hm ist unauffälliger-wenn so ein hecht beim kunstköder angeln den köder sieht hat er nicht lange zeit zu überlegen die beute zu nehmen oder nicht-da kümmert der sich ein scheiß dreck drum um das vorfach-stahl gibts seit ewigkeiten und hat immer gefangen und jetz auf einmal muss was neues her???|kopfkrat#q#q
man muss nicht alles neues und super schickes was in den letzten jahren erfunden und erforscht wurde auch glauben und schon gar nicht nutzen-denn nutzen tuts nur den der es verkauft aber niemand andderen!!!
beispiel:fireline crystal unsichtbar unter wasser-genauso unsichtbar wie ein riesen uboot in einem kleinen teich!!!


----------



## Maifliege (7. September 2008)

*AW: Hecht beisst Hard-Mono durch...!*

Hallo Haifisch-Nico,

wie dick war das Hard-Mono denn? An meiner Fliegenrute nutze ich dieses in den Stärken 55-60iger oder mehr wegen der besseren "Streckeigenschaften" beim Wurf. Hatte bis 1,25m Hecht bisher überhaupt keine Probleme. Kritisch sind immer die ersten Phasen des Drills, oft läßt er sich nah heranführen ohne richtig zu merken was los ist und schwänzelt nur so rum... Dann gehts erst los! Wenn Du in dieser Phase zu hart konterst hast Du aber auch mit wurfgeschädigtem (geknicktem) Eisen oft das Nachsehen. 
Dein zweites Beispiel ist natürlich übel, fertig konfektioniert gekauft und dann das! Hab das auch einmal in meiner vor Fli-Fi-Zeit erlebt. 
Bei Angelschmidt am Edersee ein herrlich dünnes Stahlvorfach (3er Pack, französicher Hersteller, grün -ältere Fischer kennen das noch-) erstanden und dann einen Traumhecht verloren. Das gewickelte Öhr das den Wirbel hielt löste sich auf...
Hier kann ich mich den Vorrednern nur anschließen: Bau es selbst... Macht auch Spass!!

Grüße von der Maifliege


----------

